

My Last Day of Social Skydiving (I made it) - darkxanthos
http://socialskydivingwithjustin.posterous.com/social-skydiving-day-30-wrapping-up-the-daily

======
darkxanthos
As an aside... I still need to finish my final project/exam but that's set to
take a couple weeks.

